
My Keyboard - efnx
http://zyghost.com/articles/My-Keyboard.html
======
melling
Someone with a proven skill set should be able to use Kickstarter to raise a
few hundred thousand dollars to build a Datahand.

Btw, it looks like the open source project is called Dodohand:
[https://github.com/dodohand/dodohand?files=1](https://github.com/dodohand/dodohand?files=1)

~~~
dexterdog
What about the patents? I'm sure you couldn't just copy it and there's
somebody out there that Datahand owes money that will want a piece.

~~~
rndn
"Datahand patents are from <1995, so are now expired."

------
allsystemsgo
I use a Kinesis Advantage. I have two of them actually, one for home use, and
the other as at the office. I honestly would not have a job without them. I
_destroyed_ my wrists on that crappy Apple keyboard. It's awful for your
wrists and gave me crippling RSI. If I use a laptop for more than an hour or
two, I'm going to be feeling it later.

I've never tried the datahand. I'd love to but, my understanding is that
they're super hard to find and very expensive. Also, there's a stigma that
goes with weird looking keyboards. I always get comments about mine. People
definitely prefer aesthetics over preventing an RSI.

Developers, protect your hands and wrists and get a GOOD keyboard.

~~~
mhurron
You know, it would be easier to get an ergonomic keyboard if they were priced
better.

Which now made me go look around. Has anyone used this before - Microsoft
Sculpt Ergonomic keyboard

[http://www.amazon.com/Microsoft-Ergonomic-Keyboard-
Business-...](http://www.amazon.com/Microsoft-Ergonomic-Keyboard-
Business-5KV-00001/dp/B00CYX26BC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1441556136&sr=8-1&keywords=Sculpt+Ergonomic+keyboard)

~~~
teach
[http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/comfortable-ergo-
keyboard/](http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/comfortable-ergo-keyboard/)

Disclosure: That's not my blog, and I don't own the keyboard. I do use a
Microsoft Natural keyboard, which I like.

~~~
mhurron
Thanks. I did see this and it's why I sort of narrowed down to that one.
Amazon Q&A has it working on Linux so I might try it for myself. I was just
wondering if anyone else had used it over an extended period of time.

------
stephen
I'd enjoy trying some of these alternative keyboards, but I'm addicted to
TrackPoint.

Even for my desktop, I bought a "looks like just like my laptop" ThinkPad USB
keyboard with a TrackPoint stick on it.

FWIW, I use vi bindings in everything I can, i3wm so I'm not wasting time
dragging windows around, etc., but pragmatically I still use the mouse a lot,
and it's too bad that (AFAIK?) none of these prototype/tricked out keyboards
address the "okay now lift up your hand and move it 6" over to grab the
mouse".

(I know TrackPoint is likely patented, but technically a few other vendors
have had similar sticks over the years; maybe they had to license it? Dunno.)

~~~
ftio
We share the same goal, but I'm not a fan of TrackPoint.

Moved from a side-by-side monitor setup (laptop + external display) with
external keyboard and mouse to an over-under configuration with my external
(main) display elevated to eye level and my laptop, which I use primarily for
its keyboard and trackpad (less for its display), on the desk.

Using the trackpad has completely alleviated the shoulder pain I used to feel
when I was using an external mouse. When I switched, I worried that I'd miss
my full numeric keypad. I do not.

------
pjmlp
The Mac on the picture just reminded me that once upon a time Apple cared
about our writs.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Adjustable_Keyboard](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Adjustable_Keyboard)

~~~
gadrfgaesgysd
On a side note. I have tried typing on an tablet well after learning touch
typing on a normal keyboard. I remembered Jobs' presentation and back then I
believed him how easy and wonderful it is to type on a pad. It is practically
impossible, even typing something as simple as an url is a pain.

~~~
coldtea
Maybe you're doing it wrong? I've typed lots of posts and articles on a pad.
And of course people type tons of text (messages, etc) on their iPhones and
Android phones every day...

~~~
DanBC
According to this game I have an average speed of 157 WPM on an iPhone 4s.

[https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/typingclass/id588121234?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/typingclass/id588121234?mt=8)

[http://imgur.com/TyEQ3nN](http://imgur.com/TyEQ3nN)

I really freaking hate typing on an iPhone 4s. I frequently hit space instead
of a or backspace instead of l or m.

The keyboard isn't always the same and so sometimes I hit . instead of space.

The cheap bluetooth keyboard I bought makes typing very much nicer. That
bluetooth keyboard is almost a toy, which is some indication of how terrible
iPhone typing experience is.

(On a tangent: a version of that game using the hundred most commonly
misspelled English words, or a simple / plain English vocabulary list would be
useful. Especially if they software could speak the words at you.)

~~~
300bps
That game is horribly inaccurate. I downloaded it just now and on my first run
it said I typed 185 words per minute average. That is over three words per
second and I was typing nowhere close to that. More like 30 WPM while on a
real keyboard I max out at 160 WPM with an average of 142.

~~~
DanBC
Oh no!

Still, that means I would be even more likely to pay for a spelling / typing
game that had more accurate speed tests. I'm not particularly keen on the
weapons theme, so some cutesy forrest animals throwing snowballs might work.

~~~
coldtea
How the duck can an application miscalculate something as basic as how WPM one
gets?!

------
metasean
When I first started having pains in my wrist, I learned Dvorak and am very
grateful I did so. Unfortunately, I still deal with repetitive stress from
keyboard use and would love an alternative to the standard keyboard.

I've looked at the Datahand, but I move around a lot with my laptop, and the
Datahand isn't exactly a mobile-friendly solution.

At this point, I want some type of ubiquitous input device, so that I can
'touch type' on any surface and and with my hands and arms at natural angles.
In addition, I'd like to be able to naturally interact with my environment as
an input device. Google's Soli is the closest that I've seen to what I'm
envisioning - [http://www.androidcentral.com/google-ataps-soli-opens-
world-...](http://www.androidcentral.com/google-ataps-soli-opens-world-new-
virtual-controls-radar-chip) /
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=Google%E2%80%99s+Soli](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=Google%E2%80%99s+Soli)

~~~
technomancy
I used to think being able to touch type on any surface would be really cool,
but after some experience with the nightmare that is typing on a touch-screen
mobile, I'm convinced it would just be frustrating. What makes typing
satisfying (and accurate) is the feedback you get when a switch has actuated;
otherwise you must be much more hesitant with your keystrokes.

FWIW I had the same objection to a fancy stationary keyboard as you, so I
ended up designing and building my own tiny travel keyboard:
[https://github.com/technomancy/atreus](https://github.com/technomancy/atreus)

~~~
metasean
Kudos on creating your own keyboard! How long did the design process take and
do you find it helps you maintain healthy typing habits?

As for the 'cool' aspects of the Soli, I really could care less. (I've never
cared about 'cool'/'hip'/'meme' things.)

 _I simply think the Soli, or other projects like it, will actually open up
many, very different avenues to resolve tactile input needs._

===========

One Concept

===========

For example, I can envision having something sort of like wrist splints that I
could strap to the bottom of my forearms when I expect to be doing a lot of
dedicated keyboarding. On the hand-end of the splint would be traditional
tactile keys (e.g. Cherry keys). But the 'splints' and their keys wouldn't
have any electronics or be functional in the way our current keyboards are.
Since the 'splints' won't actually be functional, there won't be wires, which
means users can move their arms freely (e.g. put them on a chair's armrests,
or drop them to their sides when at a standing desk). Meanwhile, the user's
input is tracked by something like the Soli. The 'splint' would be custom
printed for each user, and the keys could be affixed in many different ways
that would facilitate _maximum ergonomic positioning_ for each individual
user's keys and individual users would pick keys that had the _tactile
feedback the user desires_.

Alternatively, for a graphic artist, a similar 'splint' like approach could be
taken, but instead of dedicated keys, there may be small ridges, bumps, or
indentations to mark important locations (e.g. a horizontal dash for the home
keys and indications between keyboard keys) such that they could easily switch
between typing and mousing. A setup like this would lack the tactile feedback
of physical keys, but would be better suited to mouse or tablet-like drawing.

For those of us that want more functionality, there may be a keystroke or
hand-motion that would move, or otherwise minimize, the input pad portion of
the 'splint' so that we could pick up a drink or write on a white-board,
without having to remove the splints.

==============

Other Concepts

==============

But something like the Soli would facilitate many more alternatives. For
example, I could custom 3d-print a couple of pads for my thighs (something
like a pilot's kneeboard, but not as bulky -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pilot's_kneeboard](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pilot's_kneeboard)).
When I'm sitting in a dark auditorium, I could be typing notes to my closed
but still powered on device.

Since I expect something like the Soli can easily be packaged in a watch-type
form, there are also lower hanging possibilities, such as interacting with
public projectors, or having virtual buttons around the house (e.g. when I
press the start button on my clothes washer, my Soli-watch automatically
starts a timer for me, and alerts me when it's time to move the clothes to the
dryer).

 _And just to be very illustrative, a person could easily 3d print (or mill
wood into) DataHand-like blocks, or Atreus blocks ;-), and put Cherry keys in
these blocks, then use the Soli to interpret the keystrokes._ An option like
this is likely to be much more customizable than anything the original article
will do. It would be easier to actually construct (e.g. no wiring). And
depending on the pricing of the Soli, may end up being cheaper to boot
(specifically if the Soli is used in ways beyond just keyboarding input).

 _In other words, I think the Soli (or other projects like it) will open up
input methods you haven 't even considered, and optimize ideas which haven't
been easy to implement with current technologies._

------
brandonmenc
I purchased a late-model Datahand in 2007. I was living in Phoenix at the
time, and picked it up in-person. I paid around $700 for it.

What a waste of money.

It was impossible to learn how to use. Even the employee who gave me a demo
could only type slowly with it. I'm sure some people mastered it, but for me,
it just wasn't worth the effort. But it sure looked cool. I wanted so bad to
learn how to use it, but I also had to get work done. I ended up selling it on
eBay a couple years later to (I think) a Google employee.

I took it apart a few times.

The switches were simple, but novel - optical beam (if memory serves) that
broke when you pushed the switch away from the central mount (one "mount" per
finger, four side switches one center switch.) If I remember correctly, the
switches were magnetic, so that when you relaxed your finger, they'd snap back
to the mount.

You could easily 3D print the switches nowadays. The device is a lot simpler
than you'd think.

~~~
efnx
OP author here. My source at the now defunct Datahand company had told me that
at the end of the company's life they produced very low-quality units. 50% of
the units did not function properly, so it's _possible_ that was a factor in
your trouble learning.

More likely though is that you gave up too soon. I know it's hard at first but
like most things worth doing it takes practice. Maybe I'm biased by my special
situation though.

When buying my Datahand I was very lucky. Someone was selling a pair in
Sunnyvale for $30. It was in Dvorak (still is) and I had just decided to
switch from SublimeText to vim. So for the next three weeks I plowed through
using the Datahand (which was easy) on top of learning a new keyboard layout
(which was hard) and all the vim movement/editing commands (which was
annoying). It was a big chunk of effort. The hardest part by far was __not
cheating and switching back to my normal habits when the going got tough__. If
you already know how to accomplish a task and you're trying to learn a new
method - it's very, very hard not to fall back to your proven method under the
pressure of frustration. I fought that pressure many times over those three
weeks but it's been one of the easiest and most rewarding investments. There's
always time to save time, and their's always time for your health.

~~~
brandonmenc
> More likely though is that you gave up too soon.

I definitely gave up too soon, but it also wasn't worth me doing it in the
first place.

The mild wrist/finger pain/numbness I had went away once I started typing with
my forearms in line with my hands i.e., no radial flexion.

------
smoyer
I like the idea behind the asetniop [1] chording keyboard, but it seems to be
optimized for writing (which makes sense given how it auto-completes words). A
few common characters in programming are hard to get to and I'm not sure it
would be as fast as I'd hoped.

[1] [http://asetniop.com/](http://asetniop.com/)

~~~
a3_nm
"Up to 80 words per minute" doesn't look very promising.

------
lifeisstillgood
A python project called plover has built a open stenographer machine using
their own software and 3d printed parts.

It's been on my todo list for a while but the driving force behind it is a
stenographer and gets to 200+ wpm- and codes

~~~
metasean
Official site - [http://openstenoproject.org/](http://openstenoproject.org/)

Blog - [http://openstenoproject.org/](http://openstenoproject.org/)

Looks like they're close to launching a crowdfunding campaign on -
[https://www.crowdsupply.com/](https://www.crowdsupply.com/)

------
cptnbob
These are possibly great but much like my foray into DVORAK layout, there's
something to be said for consistency of layout. You just sit down and use it
if it's the same as everyone else's. No embarrassing prodding and arguing with
a basic keyboard. This was a killer for me in the end so I bought a shit
Cherry G83 about a decade ago and have used that ever since. $20 well spent.
Wonderful keyboard.

------
amouat
I'd like to try one of these: [http://keyboard.io](http://keyboard.io).

Fairly expensive though, so I'd want to try one before parting with cash.

~~~
allsystemsgo
If you use it all day and all night, it's worth the cost.

~~~
amouat
Yeah, I agree. However this particular keyboard may or may not work for me. I
like my Cherry MX keyboard but it would be good to try something more
ergonomic.

------
aabajian
I personally had one of these:

[http://www.amazon.com/Kensington-64338-Comfort-Type-
Keyboard...](http://www.amazon.com/Kensington-64338-Comfort-Type-
Keyboard/dp/B0000C4DX6)

It wasn't the best keyboard, but the keys did seem to fall nicely underneath
the natural angle of my wrists. It also didn't have the awkward feeling of a
split keyboard.

~~~
gadrfgaesgysd
That layout goes against usual touch typing rules.

[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/2/29/To...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/2/29/Touch_typing.svg/790px-
Touch_typing.svg.png)

As you can see the rule for the left index finger is: 4 R F V, but the
keyboard you posted suggests a layout: 6 T F C

The latter layout look appealing, and I wonder why is touch typing using the
former rule, since it makes both right and left hand move on a right diagonal
instead of right-right, left-left.

At a first glance none of them has any visible advantage.

~~~
tempestn
Seems like the main problem with that setup would be, if you turn your wrists
outward to hit the 6TFC layout (and mirror with your right hand), you'll have
quite a stretch to reach 'B' with either side. (Otherwise it would be great,
as your wrists would be in a more natural position, without the need for a
split keyboard.)

~~~
gadrfgaesgysd
Exactly. Perhaps 'B' is the reason touch typing uses that strange rule. I'm
using it, but the 'B' key was still hard to reach and was causing strain. So I
remapped it to the right of 'L', where there is basically an unused key( I use
'shift + ,' to get ';' ).

I want to try the layout from that keyboard[0], but I wonder if it would be a
waste of time, since it would take at least a month to obtain a normal typing
speed.

[0]:[http://ecx.images-
amazon.com/images/I/71oyo6vGNoL._SL1500_.j...](http://ecx.images-
amazon.com/images/I/71oyo6vGNoL._SL1500_.jpg)

------
jacobolus
The Datahand is a great tool for folks with severe injuries that make it
painful or impossible to type on standard keyboards, but I wouldn‘t recommend
them to someone healthy. Even the fastest Datahand typists I’ve seen only
achieve moderately high speeds (though to be fair they can’t type on anything
else, so that’s still a great boon). Sourcing used Datahands is difficult and
expensive, and they have an extremely steep learning curve.

I’ve only ever tried typing on one for half a day, so don’t take what I say as
gospel, but I’ve spent months thinking about keyboard shapes and hand anatomy,
and my opinion is that many of the motions used by the Datahand are inherently
awkward and slower to repeat or coordinate than the motions required for
typing on more standard-ish keyboards. The idea is to use semi-awkward
motions, but actuate with a very light touch, so that not much force is
required, reducing impact shock. This is great for folks with injuries, but
not the best way to optimize for healthy typists.

The standard keyboard does have significant flaws, but these can be solved in
better ways, more closely aligned with human hand anatomy. Even on a standard
keyboard, it’s possible to type without injury.

Here are some recommendations to help stave off RSI:

(1) Most importantly, keep your wrists as straight as you reasonably can. This
is more important than any other aspect of typing technique IMO. Make sure to
tilt the keyboard such that the plane of the keys is parallel to the plane of
the forearms. Try using a low desk and/or a high chair and bringing the
keyboard in close to the body to allow typing with the upper arms hanging down
loosely instead of extending outward or forward, and the elbows at a >90°
angle, with the wrists and palms floating in the air rather than resting on
any surface. (2) Try to type with a springy light touch, and use only a little
more force than absolutely necessary to actuate the keyswitches on whatever
keyboard you use. If the keyboard is a cheap rubber dome board, and the keys
must be mashed down hard to function, get a different keyboard. Mechanical
keyswitches are much more comfortable for long-term typing. (3) Take brief
breaks from typing every 15–30 minutes and longer breaks from sitting every
hour or so. Stand up, stretch, go to the bathroom or get a fresh coffee. Walk
around the block and think for a while if you want. Don’t type for 8+
hours/day if you can help it (you probably can unless you’re a data entry
clerk or transcriptionist, and those jobs are getting rarer these days). (4)
Try to get enough sleep, exercise, eat well, and avoid too much chronic
stress.

For someone who wants something better (more efficient and more comfortable)
than the standard layout:

(4) Try a split keyboard. An otherwise-standard split keyboard is a good
gentle-learning-curve alternative, look up the Matias ErgoPro for the best one
currently on the market. If you’re braver, try a Maltron or keyboardio. (5)
Change the logical layout, try switching away from QWERTY to a layout that
requires less awkward/uncomfortable motions. Most usefully, remap common
functions like backspace, return, shift, escape, and arrows to more convenient
locations. Add multiple layers and place common symbols and functions near the
home row on a layer instead of at the far corner of the keyboard.

I could add a bunch more suggestions, but this comment is long enough for now.

Everyone come ask questions and chat on the Geekhack keyboard ergonomics
forum!
[https://geekhack.org/index.php?board=125.0](https://geekhack.org/index.php?board=125.0)

~~~
melling
I did a small write up on ergonomic keyboards:
[https://h4labs.wordpress.com/2015/07/16/the-model-01-an-
heir...](https://h4labs.wordpress.com/2015/07/16/the-model-01-an-heirloom-
grade-keyboard-for-serious-typists)

As for RSI, there are lots of anecdotes about how to prevent and treat it. I
don't think there's anything definitive. I have a large collection of notes:
[http://thespanishsite.com/public_html/org/ergo/rsi.html](http://thespanishsite.com/public_html/org/ergo/rsi.html)

~~~
muxxa
Good to see the link to the Mind Body approach — I tried all the variations on
swapping out gadgets but eventually traced it back to excess caffeine causing
me to work at a much higher level of stress. As an RSI sufferer I needed to
relax and realize that I'm not going to get all my goals done _today_ , but
that that's ok. It's more of a mind problem than a body problem (I know lots
of computer users who spend countless hours in ergonomically catastrophic
positions).

------
tehwalrus
I used a das with blank keys and cherry blues for some years, got tired of
looking for the characters under the numbers (never could reach them from the
home row) and got a wasd keyboard with the number symbols printed there and
nothing else.

At the same time, coincidentally, I switched to cherry Browns. Best. Decision.
Ever.

I still have my das at home, and the wasd at the office, but I'm going to have
to get a second wasd for home, switching back to the das every evening is too
painful.

The other thing that is critical for making mechanical keyboards usable is a
foam wrist rest. Even a cheap one from the web without testing will do wonders
for mechanical keyboards with their keys set high. (I think the one good thing
about the apple keyboards was that they keys were low enough to avoid those
things.)

------
leoc
The King's Assembly [http://solidartlabs.com/](http://solidartlabs.com/) is a
possible alternative if you don't mind preordering, though without the
Datahand's distinctive keys.

~~~
efnx
Author here - that's actually pretty close to what I have in mind. Coupling
the mouse and the keyboard would be sweet, but I think the switches are a bit
funky. Like on a regular keyboard it still takes each finger two movements to
click. One for moving to the switch and one for pressing the switch. On a
Datahand the act of moving to the switch is also the act of pressing it.

------
noir_lord
I just use these
[http://i.imgur.com/sghAbky.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/sghAbky.jpg) (MS Ergo
4000) everywhere, they are sufficiently well built for the price point that I
have one at home, one at the office and a spare in the closet in case either
breaks.

with the wrist lift on the front they allow an entirely natural posture which
I've found a big benefit, especially as I have a back condition so a relaxed
neutral position is a big win.

It's a shame they seem to be replacing them in favour of a moderner version
with chiclet style keys.

~~~
kabdib
The Ergo 4000 is the keyboard that made me rage quit Microsoft keyboards. As
far as I'm concerned it's the inflection point of the race to the bottom in
the MS keyboard group. Bad key travel, bad decisions about keyboard layout,
generally crappy build quality.

MS keyboards are frustrating. Their latest attempt at an ergo had a lot of
promise, but they nerfed the function and escape keys to the point of
unusabiity. (I know that F-keys are awful, but all of the software I use is
addicted to them, so...)

I would pay quite a bit of money for a keyboard that didn't suck.

I just want a vanilla split keyboard with decent key travel. And it looks like
I'm going to have to start building keyboards myself to get one.

~~~
novaleaf
I have a few ergo 4000's and the build quality is most certainly _not_ crappy,
this makes me skeptical about your other grivences.

However, I have found that people not used to the tilted + split-key design
style find it weird. And it is a big keyboard.

My personal issue with the 4000 is the worthless "zoom" toggle in the middle.
It would be much better as a vertical scroll, or even better as a
trackball/nub. Whatever Msft design committee who put the Zoom+Back/Forward
buttons should be shot.

~~~
eertami
>I have a few ergo 4000's and the build quality is most certainly not crappy,
this makes me skeptical about your other grivences.

Do you have the experience to say things like this? If you've used good
keyboards the Ergo 4000 is just like every other crappy plastic rubber dome
keyboard you can buy.

Compare the build quality of the 4000 against say, an ErgoDox
([http://jjt.io/assets/media/jjt-ergodox.jpg](http://jjt.io/assets/media/jjt-
ergodox.jpg))

~~~
noir_lord
I do, prior to using the 4000's I was using mechanicals for a significant
period of time (back to Model M's).

Yeah the key-feel on the 4000 isn't as good as a MX Blue or equiv but it's not
significant enough to actually matter and in every other way they are a more
comfortable experience.

The ErgoDox costs at least 5 times what a 4000 does so I'm not sure that's a
fair comparison you are comparing a VW Polo to a Audi A7.

------
mamcx
I'm intrigued by [http://keymouse.com](http://keymouse.com) someone have
experience with it?

I use a MS Natural Keyboard, but wish to have ergo+mechanicals...

~~~
efnx
That's pretty cool, I wonder if it takes much force to move and what happens
if you move both at the same time.

------
incepted
If you're still using a straight keyboard (like the tiny Apple keyboard you
see in this picture), you absolutely need to get an ergonomic keyboard now.
Carpal tunnel syndrome will catch up with you eventually, in a minor or major
way, but either way, once it hits, typing on a keyboard will hurt for the rest
of your life.

You don't need to go with an expensive keyboard but at least, spend $30 and
get yourself a Microsoft Natural keyboard, which is awesome and dirt cheap.

Your wrists will thank you.

~~~
godDLL
Don't listen to that man.

Go and try one of those first. I have been touch-typing for years, and the
only thing I really, really like in a keyboard in the end is 1) knowing when I
pushed a key or not, 2) flat fucking keys with distances between them and
short travel.

So you might not like those curvy keyboards at all. I know I don't.

~~~
incepted
None of what you say invalidates what I said. You like typing on regular
keyboards, fine. But you're killing your wrists and tendons one day at a time.

There are plenty of varieties of ergonomic keyboards, pretty sure you will
eventually find one you'll like, especially if you give yourself some time to
adjust.

~~~
godDLL
I have had a look at the popular five-or-so, and really, no adjusting is going
to get around the fact that I didn't like typing on any of them more than I
like a flat, spacey key design with short travel.

And "regular keyboards" are a nightmare. They don't push your finger back when
they activate.

I can sure understand where you're coming from, because I too have had the
experience of being frustrated with a keyboard to the point where my wrists
hurt all the time and I just avoid typing until I get to use something
passable.

It's just that what's considered "ergonomic" is tied directly to the usage
case. Many people won't find what you found where you looked for it.

------
blakecaldwell
If you find good ergo computer equipment, buy two extra copies.

~~~
efnx
Great advice.

------
shocks
I have a Kinesis Advantage and I love it. I'd really like to try out a
Datahand...

------
mstechfreak2
Also, what keyboard layout are you using? I'm currently learning DVORAK in
[http://www.typingstudy.com](http://www.typingstudy.com)

------
yyhhsj0521
Maybe I can __type __faster with this stuff, but what about editing? I surely
can 't use vim as smooth as I can now using this keyboard.

------
Smushman
Triggered my OCD though when I saw the palm rest...

Yikes! Needs a bath!

~~~
wmitty
Datahand palm rests detach really easily and come out of the dishwasher super
clean.

~~~
efnx
Thanks, I'll try that!

